# Sponsor and Applicant Letter for UK Spouse Visa



## CK1991 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

Please see below our letters to the ECO. We will really appreciate it if someone could let us know if this is okay. Is it too lengthy?? Please help! Thank you so much!


_Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

*Re. Settlement Visa (Spouse) application for Mrs []
*

My name is [] and I am writing this letter in support of my wife, [], in respect to her UK Settlement (Spouse) Visa application to settle with me in the United Kingdom. 

I am currently employed as a [] in [] and will be promoted to a [] in August 2018. I have been with [] since 29th January 2018 and have a current salary of 23,000 per annum (upon my promotion in August 2018, I will be earning [not sure yet] per annum). I have been living with my parents since their return from Australia in January 2017 (my father was seconded to Australia by his company in 2010). My wife and I will be living with my parents until we are ready to move out to our own place. 

My wife and I have known each other since Oct 2013 after meeting in London, UK whilst she was a student in London School of Economics (LSE). After spending more time together, we officially became a couple about 2 months later. We truly enjoyed each other’s company. After her graduation, mywife returned to Malaysia (her home country) in Oct 2014. We kept in touch daily with the use of Facebook, Whatsapp, and Skype. In June 2015, I decided to travel to Malaysia to visit her and to meet her family. We went to Bali, Indonesia together in May 2016. I visited her again in Malaysia in September 2016 and my wife flew to UK to spend the Christmas and New Year with me in December 2016. In August 2017, I went to Malaysia to attend her brother’s wedding. A week later, my wife and I went to Thailand where I proposed to her. 

In October 2017, my wife came to the UK to help her sister whom had just given birth. We decided that we wanted to get married earlier than we initially planned - due to us being unable to meet the requirements to marry in Malaysia as I had to stay in Malaysia for 28 days which was impossible due to my work. Hence, we planned a destination wedding to [] with our families and we were married on 1st December 2017. We celebrated our first Christmas as a married couple with my family. She left in April 2018 and I have currently booked my flight to Malaysia at the end of July 2018 in order to settle the visa application process together. 

After 5 years of relationship, we are ready to start our married life in the UK. We have been looking forward to the day we could come back home to each other after a long day, to the day we could explore all the places we have been talking about and to the day we could finally embark on all of our planned adventures. We have chosen the UK (as opposed to Malaysia) because of my stable employment and the career opportunities I have within []. 

I thank you for taking the time to read this letter of support and I wholly commit to covering all of our expenditures and fully supporting myself and my wife financially, without recourse to state aid in any form.
My wife has included my UK contact details in section [x] of the application form. I hope I have included all the necessary information and should you require any further information from me, please don’t hesitate to get in touch. 

Yours sincerely,
[]._


_

Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

*Re. Settlement Visa (Spouse) application for Mrs []*

My name is [] and this is my letter of introduction for my application of the UK Settlement (Spouse) Visa. Thank you for considering my application and after a long and emotional journey, we are both looking forward to starting our life together in England.

My husband and I first met in Oct 2013, while I was pursuing my degree in London School of Economics (LSE). We became close almost immediately due to our shared interests – books, movies, music and life principles. We were the only ones who could make each other laugh and I absolutely loved every minute that was spent with him. Over the next several years, my husband and I spent time together whenever we had the chance during his subsequent visits to Malaysia (in 2015, 2016 and 2017) and my visits to the UK (in 2016 and 2017). We also met up in Bali, Indonesia for a holiday in May 2016. We stayed in touch via WhatsApp, Facebook messenger and Skype. He will be visiting me again at the end of July 2018 to be with me and to help with the visa application process.

In 2017, we got engaged in Thailand. Since we had initially planned to get married in Malaysia in 2018, I decided to spend 6 months (my initial plan was to stay for 5 months, but due to my niece being unwell, I decided to extend my stay) helping my sister with my newly born niece in Oct 2017. By November 2017, we realized that for us to be able to marry in Malaysia, we needed to give 28 days of notice with my husband staying in Malaysia the entire 28 days which was impossible due to his work. my husband and I decided to do a simple yet beautiful destination wedding and chose[]. We were married on 1st December 2017. As per our culture, we will be having a traditional wedding ceremony in Malaysia in 2019.

my husband and I are eager to start our life together, hopefully close to his family and my sister in the UK, and eventually start a family of our own in the next few years. We have chosen the UK (as opposed to Malaysia) because of his stable employment and the career progression opportunities he will have within the company he works for. It is our intent to live and work in the UK indefinitely, without recourse to public funds. 
Thank you very much for considering my application.
Yours Sincerely,
[]_


----------

